# موقع إسلاميات دوت كوم غير موجود



## jclsoww (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*موقع إسلاميات دوت كوم الجديد غير موجود بالخدمة
هل تم السيطرة عليه من قبل الهكر المسلمون؟ أم أن إدارة الموقع قررت إلغائه والإكتفاء بالموقع القديم؟
من عنده أي خبر عن هذا الحدث فليخبرنا رجاءاً*


----------



## just member (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*ليس عندى اى جواب اخى العزيز*
*ولكن*
*ينقل للمنتدى العام ربما يكون هناك اجابة من الاخوة الاعضاء*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## hello3 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح . موقع اسلاميات دوت كوم تم حجبة منذ امس حيث تم الهكر الاسلامى علية ولكن لم اعلم الى متى سوف يحجب هذا الموقع وما هو الحل لهذة المشكلة  وياريت لو حد يعرف جديد يبلغنا بة . و ربنا موجود . الرب يبارك حياتكم . امين


----------



## GOOD LIFE (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الله الكلام فعلا صحيح طيب وبعدين يا جماعة


----------



## hello3 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

+ سلام المسيح . الحل الاقوى هو الصلاة من اجل الموقع لما يقدمة من خدمة مباركة  " يارب يسوع المسيح يامن تجسدت فى صورتنا نحن البشر الخطاة لخلاصنا ، نطلب منك يامحب البشر ان تظهر الحق وتكشف النور للعيون العمياء لترى مجدك ، بقوة لاهوتك رجع الموقع لاجل المشتاقين لمعرفتك .. أميــــــــــــــن" . الرب يبارك حياتكم . امين +


----------



## الأخت مايا (9 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح انا اول مرة بعرف عن هل الموقع
بس اذا بتحبو تعطوني الرابط تبعو بركي عنا هون بيمشي  يمكن يكون محجوب ببعض البلدان  بس


----------



## jclsoww (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*نشكر الرب يسوع
الموقع عاد إلى سابق عهده
المجد للرب*

http://islameyat.com/index.php


----------



## hello3 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

+ سلام المسيح . نشكر الرب من اجل استجابتة لصلاتنا ورجائنا . الموقع عاد بفضل المسيح لة كل المجد والف الف الف مبروك للجميع . الرب يبارك حياتكم . امين +


----------



## kalimooo (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الموقع ماشي وسليم

سلام المسيح معكم جميعا

والرب يسوع يحميه..


----------



## fakhoury (20 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم والرب يباركم  صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب مهما فعلوا لن يستطيوا اسكات هذا الصوت


----------



## ayman adwar (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الموقع غير موجود


----------



## jclsoww (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*المسلمين سيطروا على الموقع بالكامل وللمرة الثالثة على التوالي خلال أقل من 3 أسابيع

وإليكم الرابط
*
http://www.islameyat.com/index.html


----------

